# Key hole feeder



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Attached is a 3 goat key hole feeder. Truth be told it is rare all three boys will tolerate being that close but it does work if they are in the mood. Otherwise it is great for 2. The front panel slides out for cleaning[attachment=0:82r6d5nr]Goat feeder Setup smfile.JPG[/attachment:82r6d5nr]


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

So did you build this feeder yourself. It's a niffty feeder for sure.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My husband helped me build it. It is plywood and cedar with house paint. It is a year old now with 3 goats and it works great. My boys do not chew things with paint. The paint makes it easier to wash.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya looks perfect of hornless goats.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent...I like it for my hornless boys. I just added it to my list of to-dos.  Does it decrease their waste of hay?

Thx!

TOU


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's nice. I really like it too. Gonna try to ad it to my husbands " to do list".... Lol


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We call it the Monahan feeder as our breeder Colleen Monahan told us how to build it. The feeder is 6 years old now and going strong. I had to put 2x4's and concrete behind it as the boys will put thier heads in it, square their shoulder up to and try to ram it though the fence. I figure it is good exercise for them, they just like the banging noise.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

idahonancy said:


> We call it the Monahan feeder as our breeder Colleen Monahan told us how to build it. The feeder is 6 years old now and going strong. I had to put 2x4's and concrete behind it as the boys will put thier heads in it, square their shoulder up to and try to ram it though the fence. I figure it is good exercise for them, they just like the banging noise.


Oh that is funny. I should have known Colleen influenced these a bit.

Coincidentally I just got off the phone with her just before I typed this. BTW, she is so dang cool & knowledgeable. Just confirming my 4 kids late next spring. YEAH! 
For now though, I am having a ball with my "little" 2.5 year old Alpine & Lamancha goats. We went for short 1 mile hike today...12 degrees in 18" of fresh snow...they had fun & so did I.

Anyway, thx again for posting this Nancy!

TOU


----------

